# Onboard Sound ADI1986a



## funata (Jun 28, 2006)

Dear all,
I just finished setting up my new computer MB Asus P5RD1-VM, Intel D 805, Mem 512M, and Pixelview PlayTV Pro on win XP SP2 and all went OK, except that my on board sound did not start. I already install driver from asus, soundmax integrated digital HD audio ver 4153 for ADI1986a but in the device manager there are message that said "can not start (code 10)"
provider driver from provider: analogdevices

when i uninstall that driver, driver from microsoft took place the driver 
"microsoft uaa function driver for high definition audio - Adi 1986"

but the status still the same "can not start (code 10)"

Any suggestion ??

Thanks


----------



## funata (Jun 28, 2006)

already check by removing tv pro card but it still no effect, this device cannot start (code10) 

pleaseee helppp


----------



## vishalbhai (Dec 22, 2006)

funata said:


> Dear all,
> I just finished setting up my new computer MB Asus P5RD1-VM, Intel D 805, Mem 512M, and Pixelview PlayTV Pro on win XP SP2 and all went OK, except that my on board sound did not start. I already install driver from asus, soundmax integrated digital HD audio ver 4153 for ADI1986a but in the device manager there are message that said "can not start (code 10)"
> provider driver from provider: analogdevices
> 
> ...


----------

